# Glass lid for 48 gallon bowfront



## snakeman1989 (Jul 22, 2010)

So, I just realized my bowfront aquarium's lid, which is mostly plastic, should be replaced. I really like the all glass lids since they let more light into the tank. There's crap and algae growing in between the glass panels and plastic. But I'm having trouble finding one that is made to cover a bowfront aquarium. 

Does anyone have any ideas where I can find an all glass aquarium lid for a bowfront aquarium?


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

It was thinking about getting a custom cut acrylic lid for my tank. Maybe that could be an option for you too?


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

The item number from Aqueon is 29604, you can see if any Aqueon dealer could order the Versa-top for you. I removed the hinge between the two glass plates on my 36 gal bow front, and it lets much more light through.


----------



## snakeman1989 (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks for the part number Noahma, I just purchased one of those online. I didn't realize how expensive they are! 

I thought about an acrylic top, but I don't like acrylic for fish tanks. It scratches easier than glass. But it's not a bad idea. 

I'm glad I'm switching tank lids since my current one blocks some of the light. 

Thanks!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

IDK if you have Pet Supermarkets up there, but that's where I got mine last time one broke (via my water-loving cat jumping up on it... :angryfire)


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

snakeman1989 said:


> Thanks for the part number Noahma, I just purchased one of those online. I didn't realize how expensive they are!
> 
> I thought about an acrylic top, but I don't like acrylic for fish tanks. It scratches easier than glass. But it's not a bad idea.
> 
> ...


no problems, I had the same question when I setup my 36 gal bow front. :icon_mrgr I was able to get mine from a LFS for around 36.00


----------



## keith1937 (Oct 14, 2010)

I am getting a one piece for my 75cm Bow Front tank.

I will take a pattern to a glazier and get it cut simple as that no middle man
and same day service.

Keith


----------



## snakeman1989 (Jul 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, I've only got Petsmart, Petco, and two LFS'. None of them had bowfront lids. I was able to buy mine for $55 I think (with UPS instead of usps). 

I would've preferred to get a custom cut lid, but I don't have the time to find someone who would cut one right now. Too much of my time goes towards college. I'll keep the idea in mind for the future though, as I see myself having a fish tank or two for the rest of my life!


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Yikes!! That's 1/2 the price of a whole new tank (WITH canopy) here when you find them on sale!

DrsF&S did carry them at one point, but I haven't looked in several years and I suppose it's too late now anyways...


----------



## snakeman1989 (Jul 22, 2010)

I could not find the bowfront lids at Dr. Fosters and Smith. They just seem to carry the rectangular ones. I don't mind paying that amount of $$ because I got the tank, stand, and filter for free. I just upgraded the heater from a free one as well.


----------

